

"Serial entrepreneurs are not more successful than one-time entrepreneurs" - tolos
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2133127

======
tolos
The title I wanted to use: "In conclusion, serial entrepreneurs do not appear
to be more successful than one-time entrepreneurs and even worse they even
seem to perform less and less well with time." The sentence after says, "It
should be noticed however that they seem to perform well in the second venture
and then the performance degrade with the third venture."

The author seems to define success as market cap.

It would be interesting to see a binary "still around after x years"
comparison for single vs serial-founded companies.

